# When to switch calves off starter feed? And, calf pics!



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I really appreciate the help Ive received from this board so far. Its been great. My calves are doing great and growing very well. Both have thickened up very nicely and my brangus calf has almost doubled in size in the last two months. She will be a very tall cow and she is still very friendly. My angus cross is still very skiddish and we really cant get near her. She is short but her body has filled out nicely. They have been eating the heck out of the starter grain. They are both at the barn every morning waiting on the bucket of grain. We have been feeding them just enough to were it is all eaten by the next morning. 

At what age do you switch from the starter feed to the regular grower feed? Is there still a need at this point to switch the feed slowly? They are around 3 1/2-4 months old.

Here are some pictures of my girls I took yesterday. The bigger one is actually about a month younger than the smaller one.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice pics Nathan, calves look good and you sound pleased. I usually run two bags of starter/grower through each calf then switch to a 14% pellet. Never had a problem, each of them grow out nicely. JMO save yourself some money and shift after two bags. Right now I'm having a time getting any down the three calves I'm raising. The little peep chickens are everywhere and love calf starter.....Don't worry to much about when to switch, it's a owner's option...Great Job,,,,Texan


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you haven't done so all ready, I would pour some liquid wormer down each ones back....If your happy with their growth rates and your pastures have been animal free for a few years then I wouldn't worry about worming....just popped into my head...TJ


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

We switched from the started to the all stock sweet feed and they didnt seem to care. Still eating it like crazy.

Wanted to find out how much we should give them? They are on pasture and I dont want to have to feed them a whole lot of feed as it gets expensive quick. They are right at 4 months old now. We have been giving them one whole feed bucket worth (guessing its around 2 gallons) every morning, and its all gone by the evening. We plan on keeping these two over winter through to next fall. Whats the general consensus on how much grain you give them for how long when they are young and when does it change? Thanks.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't feed mine much at all....maybe a small coffee can full of 16% with hay and pasture and 1/2 gal goat milk. Mine are jersey holstien....more holst.

I rarely use the starter feed either just 16% dairy the goats get...My latest is 6 weeks today and I'm dropping his milk from a gallon to 1/2 gallon and putting him out on pasture with the goats. My pasture isn't much at this point either but hay is good 2nd crop from last year.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We switch from 18% starter to a 16% grower once they learn their way around a pasture or about 3-4 months. Around 4-500 pounds we go to a 14% dairy mix. They get about 4-6 pounds a day or 2 scoops of either.


----------

